# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ιψδ + αποπροσωποποιηση

## lawer

καλημερα παιδια..οποιος εχει αυτα τα 2 η μονο αποπρωσοποποιηση, αν θελει ας γραψει τα συμπτωματα του..δεν αντεχεται αλλο ρε γμτ!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ρε..ακομα αποπραγματοποιηση εχεις?...υπομονη θα περασει..κ γω σημερα..φοβαμαι την τρελλα..καλο ε?τρικαλο.....με της υγειες μου!

----------


## fighter

> ελα ρε..ακομα αποπραγματοποιηση εχεις?...υπομονη θα περασει..κ γω σημερα..φοβαμαι την τρελλα..καλο ε?τρικαλο.....με της υγειες μου!


παιδια τι ακριβώς ειναι η αποπραγνατοποιηση

----------


## boo

παθαινα αποπροσωποποιηση παλιοτερα.το θυμαμαι πολυ εντονα ομως ακομα.ηταν λες και το σωμα ηταν ξεκομμενο απο το μυαλο.ακουμπαγα το σωμα μου και το ενιωθα ξενο.ξεκομενο απο τον εαυτο μου.ηταν σαν να ημουν ξυπνια σε ενα ονειρο.περπατουσα εξω και απλα εκανα μηχανικα κινησεις ενω δεν τις ελεγχα πιστευα.οσο περισσοτερο κρατουσε κι ενιωθα εγκλωβισμενη στην κατασταση αυτη τοσο περισσοτερο αγχωνομουν και γινοταν χειροτερο.μια ψυχολογος μου ειχε πει τοτε οτι βοηθαει το γρηγορο περπατημα.ετσι κι εκανα.οντως με βοηθησε

----------


## anxious4ever

τωρα που να σου εξηγουμε τι ειναι αποπραγματοποιηση.....βαλε στο google θα δεις τοσα πολλα αρθρα εχουν γραφτει γι αυτο..πακετο ειναι..

----------


## LIGHTST0RM

περασα αποπροσωποποιηση και δεν ηταν καθολου ευχαριστο για οσο καιρο το περασα....... αν το καλοσκεφτεις το αισθημα της αποπροσωποποιοησης ειναι επαναλαμβανομενη σκεψη εκ των υστερων μετα το σοκ που εχεις υποστει........ δε πηρα φαρμακα δε πηγα πουθενα το ξεπερασα μονη μου..... πηγαινα στην εκκλησια καθε μερα....

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξ για να φτασει ενας ανθρωπος να εχει αποπρ. δεν ειναι κ τοσο απλο..σημαινει οτι εχει τοσο στρες που δεν αντεχεται αλλο..σε ξεπερναει...αυτο σημαινει οτι θελει διερευνηση κ αγχολυση..
οσον αφορα τον τροπο, εκκλησια,χαπια,ψυχολογος κλπ ο καθενας ο.τι νομιζει οτι τον βοηθαει..
εγω εχω μεινει χωρις θεραπεια με αποπρ.κ κρατησε 6-7 μηνες...πολυ κουραστικο κ απαισιο.δυσκολη καθημερινοτητα, μου χε βγει η ψυχη! απο τοτε δεν το αφηνω ετσι...δεν θελω..προτιμω να παρω φαρμακο.

----------

